# Fairborn Ohio bicycle swap meet is this Saturday 26 August.



## Foxclassics (Aug 23, 2017)

September meet is the 30th and then 28 October.  We are working to have a couple winter meets inside. More to come on the winter meets.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 25, 2017)

Who all is coming tomorrow?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 25, 2017)

I am! I have a shopping list...and for the number one thing on it I have CASH!


----------



## SimpleMan (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm loading now. Everything pictured is a dollar each. Stuff has been covered on the sidewalk  in my back yard since the last show. Wife says get rid of it. First come, first serve. No dibs...just be there when I unload. Unless some unexpected emergency comes up like last show I'll be there by 9.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2017)

Hoping to make this one.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 25, 2017)

SimpleMan said:


> I'm loading now. Everything pictured is a dollar each. Stuff has been covered on the sidewalk  in my back yard since the last show. Wife says get rid of it. First come, first serve. No dibs...just be there when I unload. Unless some unexpected emergency comes up like last show I'll be there by 9.
> View attachment 665720



Don't unload those triple steps till I get there[emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2017)

Anyone get pictures, what did I miss?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 28, 2017)

Unfortunately, I had many plans with my girlfriend this weekend, and on top of that she was moving into a new apartment. I didn't stay long, maybe two hours. I forgot to grab pics while I was there but I was ready to deal and negotiated on nothing - everything was a bargain in my opinion. @SimpleMan it was a pleasure to meet you! I hope to put all of those cranks and kickstands to use soon!

I scored a beautiful '55 Customliner, a slew of kickstands, cranks, and hardware, a rare red Flex-Grip, and a 1967 Huffy Dragster for parts. I nabbed almost everything on my needs list. Alas, the light, seat post and bolt, and fender hardware is still needed.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 25, 2017)

Next one this Saturday!! I'm bringing a guy that's never been to this one with me so he can check it out .


----------



## partsguy (Sep 25, 2017)

I do not know if I will go or not. I doubt it this time. I really want to take a roadtrip to visit family before the weather gets cold. Been very tired and depressed these last couple of days.


----------



## SimpleMan (Sep 25, 2017)

Throw some junk in the trunk and come on out. Always fun  I'm not bringing much but I'll bring some stuff.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 26, 2017)

I might...maybe...just don't have the "oomph" to want to go...I have four bikes to sell to CL though.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 17, 2017)

Next week, guys. Last one of the year!


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, Saturday 28 October is the last one this year at Links and Kinks. A flyer will be coming out soon for the Dayton Ohio Winter swap meet for the following dates December 2nd and  February 24th.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Oct 17, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> Yes, Saturday 28 October is the last one this year at Links and Kinks. A flyer will be coming out soon for the Dayton Ohio Winter swap meet for the following dates December 2nd and  February 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



At Links and Kinks?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 17, 2017)

No it's in Dayton on 1st st.  Mike's Bike park. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 17, 2017)

Here is a link for Mike's Bike Park. 
http://www.mikesbikepark.com/
It's also on Facebook. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2017)

Foxclassics said:


> Yes, Saturday 28 October is the last one this year at Links and Kinks. A flyer will be coming out soon for the Dayton Ohio Winter swap meet for the following dates December 2nd and  February 24th.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Is anyone gonna be at the links and kinks swap, same weekend as memory lane?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Oct 23, 2017)

I will be at ML Thursday and Friday but I will be at Links and Kinks on Saturday. Tim 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 23, 2017)

Might try to stop by

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 23, 2017)

I will be back from ML and hope to go


----------



## partsguy (Oct 24, 2017)

I will be there! I am making a scrap run, and have a party later in the day, so I won't stay long. There will be a 1986 Huffy Durasport up for a reprieve...errr I mean "adoption" lol


----------



## SimpleMan (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll be there also with some stuff.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 25, 2017)

Great, pm going to make the last one!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

